# PRESEASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Houston Rockets



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=red>Houston Rockets</font></font></center>

<center>10-7-03
TV: None
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Zach Randolph*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (0-0) Houston (0-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:wait: <---------------------------------


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Man....the new Rockets logo is fugly...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

is this game gonna be on kgw any portland channels i need somebody to record the preseason games for me


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

The preseason games won't be on television from what I understand. But you can listen to Wheels and Rice on KXL!

I remember last year I was going to listen to our first preseason game on the radio. Hearing Wheels' voice again after months of waiting were good times! 

I'm definitely looking forward to the next available time that I have to listen to Wheels. He does good work on the radio.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> fugly...


:laugh: I havent heard that wod in such along time. Its so true though. I hate their new logo


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Easy on the logo hate. We tried.

Yao will have his first practice with Gumby tomorrow morning, should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I dunno, that logo is kinda growing on me...

The jerseys are close to being pretty cool, don't like the way the numbers look...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Write it down: the Blazers will win this game running away. 

The Rockets have a new coach who may be sharp, but he's going to be trying new things... whereas the Blazers will be just out there trying to get back to where they were at last season. 

And I believe the proper spelling of the adjective describing the new Rockets' logo is f'ugly.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Sheed smiling*

Hey-anyone else notice that the "player picture" for Rasheed is a new one? He is smiling! Nice change! :yes:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

iam pumped to see the highlights of this game blazers will win


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> is this game gonna be on kgw any portland channels i need somebody to record the preseason games for me


I realize that you are not with in the Blazer Radio Network range, but I'll bet that the NBA will stream the pre-season radio broadcasts for free...

They did that last year.

You can always sign up for NBA leauge pass if you have a dish.

If you have a really good directional AM radio antenna, you _might_ be able to pick up KXL after the sun goes down. Give it a shot, 750 on your AM dial. Here in Portland, I can usually pick up the Spurs on 1200 WOAI with my set up, and the Kings on KHTK 1140. I can sometimes hear the sonics on KJR 950. I use to be able to pick up the Lakers on 570 KLAC, but they now turn the station power down at night, so it's really hard to hear it above the static.

Good luck.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Unfortunately for everyone going to the opener, Van Gundy said that Yao most likely will not suit up for their first exhibition game.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> You can always sign up for NBA leauge pass if you have a dish.


NBA League pass carries only regular season games. No preseason.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Houston Chronicle - Rockets head Northwest 



> They are certain to look better than Monday at the close of "Camp Van Gundy."
> 
> "Today wasn't a good day," the coach said, "but the three other ones, I thought, were very good. We just didn't play very well."





> Teammates said the 7-5 center looked well during his first workout under the Van Gundy system. Yao said the practice was taxing physically and assessed himself at "50 percent" of where he expects to be on opening day.
> 
> "It was very tiring. There's a lot of running," Yao said. "And the drills are tough. I think I have to get used to the speed."





> "We're definitely going to be more of an inside-outside team," he said. "We're going to be running a lot of things through Yao.
> 
> "Yao will set up a lot more things for us as well as we will do for him. So it won't be more of an outside game the way it was for the last couple of years."


Run, Blazers, Run!


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> The preseason games won't be on television from what I understand. But you can listen to Wheels and Rice on KXL!


I don’t think you can do that either.



> Streaming on KXL.com
> Due to regulations from some of our content providers, some of KXL's programming cannot be heard via the Internet.


Games would fall under "some of KXL's programming" (I believe).


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I don’t think you can do that either.
> ...


Well, I was referring to the people in the region of Portland that get Blazer games. I get the radio games, and I live in Eugene...


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Well, I was referring to the people in the region of Portland that get Blazer games. I get the radio games, and I live in Eugene...


I apologize for the mix up

----------

KXL _online_ has really let me down this season.

Listening to pre season games on the radio was becoming a ritual of mine (the past two seasons).

Box scores and NBA cut and paste recaps just don't cut it for me.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I apologize for the mix up


No problem, don't worry about it. Perhaps I wasn't being very specific.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone else Listening to the pregame show yet?

I liked Bill Schonley saying "The Following is a special presentation of Blazers Broadcasting!"

I think this is going to be a very interesting year broadcasting wise!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, they are actually talking about Damon's weed situation with out dancing around the issues...

So far, I'm liking the broadcast.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I liked the Blazer Flashback segment...

I forgot what it was like to listen to Bill during those early 90's years...


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*Kind of interesting....*

Both Rasheed and Zach are starting at forwards. Bonzi is playing the 2 guard.

Might Cheeks be leaning towards this lineup during the season?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Coming on channel 51 here in Houston, Rockets red jerseys look a little silly but not too bad.

Boumjte Boumtje is starting for the Blazers along with Sheed and Randolph... Ming will not be playing.

Griffin has missed 3 layups. The bricks keep on coming.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

So it's true Bonzi is in great shape! Wheels and Rice are talking about how great Bonzi looks. I'm really excited about Bonzi. Can't wait to see how he play this season.

Also, pretty interesting that on offense Rasheed is playing SF, but on D he's playing PF. Is Cheeks actually thinking Zach can hang in the perimeter on D?:dead:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

They are talking about how out of shape Cato is tonight. I guess he is having problems getting up and down the court. Boom Boom is looking good!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Coming on channel 51 here in Houston, Rockets red jerseys look a little silly but not too bad.
> 
> Boumjte Boumtje is starting for the Blazers along with Sheed and Randolph... Ming will not be playing.
> ...


You're lucky to get the game on TV.

Here in Portland, all we have is the Radio crew, which isn't that bad. It is a good radio crew afterall.

Blazers need to make more free throws! They are getting to the line, just got to take advantage of it!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

THANK YOU RICE.

He read my mind. I was wondering how many Lebron James got.

Oh well, I guess I'll just look at the box score on nba.com


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

We kickin a$$! Zach, N'Diae (Sp) are looking good!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

so i've been listening to the stream for the past 40 minutes, and i've heard nothing but ads...

anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> so i've been listening to the stream for the past 40 minutes, and i've heard nothing but ads...
> 
> anyone else having this problem?


Yeah, you have to pay money to listen to the games if you aren't in Portland with a radio. Those of us that are listening to the game are doing so with our radios.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

oh wow... pay the nba or pay kxl?

didn't think you had to pay the league during preseason...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Boumtje-Boumtje started strong, but has been struggling going into half time.

He needs to work a bit harder on the Defensive glass! He's letting Cato clean everything up. You can't let that happen.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> oh wow... pay the nba or pay kxl?
> 
> didn't think you had to pay the league during preseason...


Yeah... the damn NBA is greedy these days...

You would sign up for the service on NBA.com... What is nice is that you would be able to listen to EVERY NBA game in the season, both home and away broadcasts.

I've been thinking about signing up for it. If my friend hadn't gotten NBA Leauge Pass, I would probably sign up for it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually get League Pass, but since the NBA.com pass has a free 14 day trial, I signed up for that this morning and listened to the Cavs game and now the Blazers/Rockets game.

Free is a very good price  and it'll get me through most of the preseason until the games are on TV.

Ed O.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> THANK YOU RICE.
> 
> He read my mind. I was wondering how many Lebron James got.
> ...


They played the Game on NBA league pass.

Lebron started at the point and he made everyone around him better (he did not even need to sore a point yet once he left the floor it was obvious).

Darko is a long, long ways off (The reminds me of Toni K.). Extremely weak and lacking in confidence (lot of talent). 

The Cavalier starters absolutely shellacked the Pistons starting five. Leading in the 20's early in the 4th.

The game got close in extensive garbage time (it was not nearly as close as the final score would indicate).

The Cavaliers started the big lineup with James, Davis and Miles on the perimeter (very fun team to watch).

The fast break high wire exhibition they put on in the 3rd was amazing (that’s when the blew the game open).

Boozer played like a bulldozer in the paint, Diop is a drip.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

In years past, I found that I could get around the NBA Audio Pass by logging onto KXL a while before the game... not sure if you can still do that.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

They played 3 games on NBA league pass tonight.

Heat/ Sixers on NBA TV, Mavs/ Magic on Channel 1, Cavaliers/ Pistons on Channel 2.

(The games were on free preview as well)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> They played the Game on NBA league pass.
> ...


Thanks for the recap.

I watched the short highlite that NBA.com had of Lebron's dunk. Good stuff.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> They played 3 games on NBA league pass tonight.
> 
> Heat/ Sixers on NBA TV, Mavs/ Magic on Channel 1, Cavaliers/ Pistons on Channel 2.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up here. Too bad I missed 'em; I'll have to keep my eyes out in the next few nights to see how often they do that during the preseason. NBATV didn't give any indication that was the case. *grumble*

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Lurch is in! Does anyone know how he looked in camp?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he looked a bit shaggy earlier in the summer...

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

18 pts 8 rebs 3 dimes for Z-bo. 10 4th quarter points for Qyntel. I love seeing Zach and 'Sheed play together, they complament each other nicely.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Boumtje Boumtje will be doing the post game interview shortly...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I actually get League Pass, but since the NBA.com pass has a free 14 day trial, I signed up for that this morning and listened to the Cavs game and now the Blazers/Rockets game.
> 
> Free is a very good price  and it'll get me through most of the preseason until the games are on TV.
> ...


I have digital cable... So you're saying all of the television broadcasts will be free for the next 14 days?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Gotta like Sheed's efficiency - 8/12 for 19 points...

Was he going inside much? 

I really hope he and Zach start together most nights. The recap quotes from Cheeks indicate that he might switch his starting lineup depending on matchups... I'm not sure that I like that reactionary approach. It'd be nice if they can get their roles down solid and force other teams to adjust to their style...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll tell you what in the boxscore really stands out to me:

17 steals.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Few questions from my side to the people who could follow the game better than me (Ok, I just wake up )

How did Wallace score his points, from the post or long jumpers?

Who's taken the leader-role on the court?

Did Ruben and Zach play together on the floor?

How did Zach look on defense (against whom?)?

Ok, I know it's just a pre-season game and not very validity, but I'm very happy about this win and the starting line-up, except RBB, he must be a back-up.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Not having Yao Ming probably hurt the Rockets, and they didn't play Francis or Mobley much. 

A good win by the Blazers though. Looks like Zach and Sheed had a good game, as did McInnis and Woods off the bench...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*once again*

Mamadou is very impressive. 
:yes:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Not having Yao Ming probably hurt the Rockets, and they didn't play Francis or Mobley much.


They played a lot when the game was won (the first quarter/ a quarter in which the Rockets were held to 34% shooting).
_For what it is worth neither Wells nor Damon played much._

Davis (the Blazers starting Center, who played very well against Yao last season) did not play either.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I was at the game tonight, and I thought it was great. Guys were a little rusty in the ball handling skills, but overall, they were great. Jennings has to go. Jackson wasn't very good either. Outlaw can jump, and he is quick, but the boy needs to pack on some pounds! Stoudamire was great, I thought. Randolph was good, and so was rasheed. Mginnis needs alot of work. Stoudamire is a better player.

Overall, I thought they were good tonight, but we really won't know until the season gets underway. 


Number 29 and 25 on Houstons team, are freakin fast!!! Those boys have some skills.


----------



## VinnyKnuckles (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey I did not see this thread earlier. Thanks for the details it answers some of my questions I had in other threads. Stouds/Jmac, Bonzi, Sheed, Z-bo and DD is definitely our best lineup. Why didn't we do that last year? Z-bo will give the NBA a full knuckle sandwich this season.

Vinny


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's sexy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> Number 29 and 25 on Houstons team, are freakin fast!!! Those boys have some skills.


Mike Wilks and Alex Scales... Scales really played well on transition, him and Cornell were the new Rockets to stand out.

Don't wanna take anything away from Blazers win, but even with Francis on the court, most of the plays were kickouts for Boki in the first half who had about a bad a game as Moochie, who had close to 15 turnovers; and in the 2nd, it was just auditioning as Gumby has to cut 8 players soon.

On the other hand, wow Woods was impressive in the way he took the ball to the basket... he can score with ease. Most of Wallace's points were jumpers, including one amazing turnaround as the buzzer sounded. Randolph was hustling, doing what he does best, staying around the basket and getting put backs. Also, he embarassed Eddie Griffin on offense.

I don't remember seeing Outlaw play, wanted to see him have 5 or 10 mins in this one.


----------

